# Re: [EVDL] EV Blue



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV Blue*

This won't be put to rest until we respond to this rant. Pardon the length. This will be my last post: the EV community has lost 2 of the party faithful, and until the industry cleans house and demands integrity of its providers, you'll never go mainstream. Our thanks to Zach, Gary, Beth, Scott, Justin, and Luke: you acted with generosity and integrity.
You're on, Wayne. You'll need to send us a copy of the tape you recorded offering us battery replacements and other fixes, because neither of us have any recollection of an offer from Deka to replace the batteries for free, nor your offer to fix all the problems for free if we shipped it to you. What we do have is a long email record of communication between us, Azure, Electroauto, and yourself, dating from 7/09-6/10. We copied you in every email we sent out, and we have approximately 2 responses in 111 emails sent out. The only offer from you is the following: no mention of specifics, nor free batteries. And why couldn't you and Deka split the shipping costs ($1400), since you both made errors in professional judgment?
send it to me if you want but Im not paying for transportation, its an easy fix out there. the guy at Boulder ev said told me so. 
Wayne 
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donn Kuntz" <[email protected]>
To: "Bill Lentfer" <[email protected]>
Cc: "Scott Parisi" <[email protected]>, "Gary Snyder" <[email protected]>, "Beth Silverman" <[email protected]>, "Wayne Alexander" <[email protected]>, "Donn Kuntz" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 7:23:17 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: Checking in
Hello all,
The only thing to decide is which shop to send it to, and ASAP 
contacting us, so we can arrange what time to meet the person picking up the 
truck.
Donn and Julie
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Lentfer" <[email protected]>
To: "Donn Kuntz" <[email protected]>
Cc: "Scott Parisi" <[email protected]>; "Gary Snyder" 
<[email protected]>; "Beth Silverman" <[email protected]>; 
"Wayne Alexander" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, November 11, 2009 2:07 PM
Subject: Checking in
> Donn, Just checking in and letting you know we are working on the info. 
> received so far deciding where to go next.
> Bill
> Sincerely
> Bill Lentfer
> Electro Automotive
> [email protected]
> 831-251-8656 

Later (6/10), when we sent EVBlue an invoice for $4200 to replace the batteries and fix safety issues identified by Azure and EVolve, we received no response from you, Wayne. Instead, you allowed Gary McCloud, the service manager for the shop you were negotiating to sell to, to take the hit. As seen below, he denied any warranty on your work.

send copies of original invoices to us, we will then compare them to ours . Gary Mc Cloud 
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donn Kuntz" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Blue auto convertions" <[email protected]>
Cc: "Donn Kuntz" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 4, 2010 8:48:41 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: Kuntz-Boyle Toyota conversion

Gary,
Wayne Alexander certainly did warranty this conversion for one year. And he was willing to honor that warranty, as can be seen in the attached email, either by doing the warranty work himself, or sending the truck to Boulder EV in Colorado.
If Wayne is still unwilling to refund the amount we request, be advised that we are fully prepared to pursue all options available to us to recoup it.
Julie Boyle and Donn Kuntz 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Electric Blue auto convertions 
To: Donn Kuntz 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 7:58 AM
Subject: Re: Kuntz-Boyle Toyota conversion


Mr Kuntz. 
Electric Blue Auto Conversions has been sold on 2-15-2010 as it is posted on the web site "under new management" .Mr. Alexander is no longer working for us. His last day was 5-15-2010. As soon as we finished with 2 conversions in the Kansas shop, everything will be moved to Nashville Tenn. on June 20th .
We received your envelop with all your e-mails and have gone over everything 
We see no warranty was issued or offered on your invoices , there for we can not make a refund 
Gary Mc Cloud service manager, Electric Blue auto 

Perhaps I shouldn't have been so adamant about not paying shipping costs, but you were anything but clear about your intentions, Wayne, and we had no idea what we'd get if we shipped it back to you.
Julie Boyle


> 
> Message: 25
> Date: Mon, 11 Apr 2011 10:49:07 -0400 (EDT)
> From: Electric Blue auto convertions <[email protected]>
> Subject: [EVDL] ev-blue
> To: ev <[email protected]>
> Message-ID:
> <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8"
> 
> OK here we go again, once again I will try and put this to bed. I did an AC system for don, I called Electroauto and bought the AC system from them..NowI recorded that phone call as I never did business with EA before,,Bill Lenford who sold me the system said " these batteries will work"..OK I took him at his word about it. Don and Julie had a problem and I drove to Colorado,My expence, and tried to work out what was needed. I call EA on that week end, bill Lenfords cell phone and got.."were at the races, call me Monday morn".. I went back to kansas, and called Azure and EA we had a conference call. Neither would put up any money to help them with their truck. I said I didnt want any cash for going there, IN THE MEAN TIME !!! 
> Decka battery people came to my shop. they do a lot, They said the batteries were wrong and would replace them FREE. 
> Don called me and I told him to bring it to me to fix. "all the problems" and put the batteries in FREE and the" fixes" were FREE. He didnt want to pay for shipping. I dont provide shipping for any reason. NOW. he didnt want to have it fixed, thats his problem not mine. I offered to have the damn truck repaired at my expense. all he had to do was ship it to me. 2 other systems had their batteries replace FREE . which were showing no problems ,but were changed out any way 
> Go to ,,or they have since removed the battery page on EA. they show GP 27 Marine batteries, I dont go to that site any more, they never answer their phone any more so I dont know if its still that way. BTW I recored every phone call with EA, Azure, and Don.its all on tape ...so of you want to dump crap on some one, make sure you have your facts together and.. 
> In Kansas law, If I have a warranty on some thing and the customer refuses in any way not to have the work corrected. Or has some one else look at it... I am no longer liable for any warranties or responsibilities 
> The batteries that were replaced FREE were GP 31 deep cycle batts ..again Decka came through and did everything needed to have their batteries do what there suppose to do 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110411/0b812598/attachment.html 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110413/71cd1769/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

